# Sequoia-The Storybook Life with Storybook Ending



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

We lost our Sequoia. I just wanted to share a bit of her life with everyone.

Sequoia is the forever teacher and will always be everyone's forever friend. 
I Am Sequoia - The Teaching Dog - Home Page

The Storybook Ending: Sequoia passed away Friday, Oct. 4, 2013. The morning temperature was 56 degrees - fog clearing to a blue crisp sunny sky. We took Sequoia on an early morning ride on the Blue Ridge Parkway. She was calm. She leaned out the car window with eyes closed and wind on her face. Sequoia then laid down between us, exhaled, and passed away. She looked beautiful and tranquil, with the wind still blowing her lovely soft baby fine fur.

Sequoia was diagnosed with a heart tumor three weeks ago. After a life saving procedure, we were told she would live from 2 days to 2 months. Sequoia was then with us for three weeks. Three miracle weeks. She played, rolled, relaxed, ate, slept, walked, and lived her normal life for those three weeks. Then Thursday night, after Sequoia had a wonderful day that day (she even barked at us in the evening for her rawhide), she had an uncomfortable night - into Friday morning. So, that is when we decided to take Sequoia on her favorite ride in the mountains.

Sequoia was by our side for 5 yrs 5 months. She did everything and went everywhere with us. She lived 8 yrs 5 months.

Our hearts are broken.
Goodbye pretty girl. We will always love you.
Jeffrey and Cindy
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The CEO of the Blue Ridge Parkway Foundation (Carolyn Ward) wrote a poem for Sequoia. The foundation staff all knew Sequoia very well. Here is the poem.


SEQUOIA'S POEM

There is a green field where puppies play, It's covered with moss and 
trees and today, I run, frolic and play in the great green field where 
the puppies stay.

I know you are sad that I am gone,
But there is no pain and I am strong.

Thank you for the time we had;
There is no need to be sad.

I will see you there one day I know,
In the green field where puppies go home.

Think of me often with a smile on your face, And picture me though the 
green field I now race.

Love Sequoia


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your lovely girl! It looks like she touched many, many lives.

Run free, sweet Sequoia!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beautiful story. For sure your beautiful girl lived and died on her own terms. So very sorry for your loss of such a lovely pup. Best to you-Robin


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Run free at the Bridge, sweet Sequoia!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

\I'm very sorry for your loss. I lost my girl Tiki almost four years ago to the same disease that took your beloved Sequoia. I'm sure she met her at the Bridge.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! What a wonderful tribute to your Sequoia!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sequoia, she was a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts are with you during this time, I know she is missed by all who loved her. 

Godspeed Sequoia


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. Run free sweet Sequoia


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you to all. Condy


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

I am crying so much I can't spell my own name. I am sorry. Thank you from Cindy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Sequoia.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful, beautiful tribute to Sequoia. Run free sweet girl! My heartfelt thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember Sequoia.... I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't think of a more wonderful way to spend your last moments.... between those you love, sharing a favorite moment. Hugs and prayers for you all as you grieve.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful tribute to Sequoia. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Such a beautiful life. Thank you for sharing it with us. I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Sequoia. I just clicked on your Sequoia blog for the first time... What a beautiful, full life!!! It looks like everyday was quite an adventure for her. Sweet Sequoia made a difference in many children's lives, too. How wonderful is that!!!??? 
Run free at the Bridge, sweet girl...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Sequioa.


----------

